# blown in insulation in the rain?



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i would delay it. just in case. no need to risk anything you know


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, technically, they could do it. But they'd be blowing damp (at best) insulation into your attic - something you do NOT want.

Be sure to communicate with them. They might want to keep the appointment, pending clear skies. Who knows - the weatherman has been known to be wrong on occasion.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

The guy is sort of tough to reach (I know, a bit of a red flag, but the company has great reviews and they have no back office staff). I'm going to try calling him today a few times, hopefully I'll get him.

My guess is he'll tell me "oh it's no problem, we do it all the time, we have covers, this that"... that seems to be the std type of response from most contractors I've used :wink:

At this point it's less than 24hrs away and the are predicting rain starting at 7AM increasing to a 100% chance by 1PM lasting thru afternoon. I'd hate for them to start at 8AM under major threat of rain and then push thru heavy rains later getting moisture into places it does not need to be. My attic is not well vented so anything that gets in there will be trapped and that does not make me happy.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i would definitely push it back. i am doing the same thing here down the coast


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to make a telephone call, not email. And who waits until Winter to do insulation anyways, same with windows.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

its not winter yet


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

federer said:


> its not winter yet


It is in the fact, that it has started to snow in some areas, and the night temps are falling around 30 or lower in some parts.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> You need to make a telephone call, not email. And who waits until Winter to do insulation anyways, same with windows.


Hi Greg,

I see your confusion, I edited my post to make it smaller--Originally I was saying that it was hard to reach the guy by phone. In fact I did reach him by phone yesterday after a few tries, he agreed they can't do the exterior in the rain so that needs to be postponed but he didn't feel the interior work would be an issue.

Thanks for the helpful comment about waiting for winter :whistling2:

...sometimes work needs to be done when it can be done due to money, time, or otherwise...

Last year we closed on the house on Nov 19th, I wanted to get the full $1500 tax credit for window replacement so I had them done in mid-December. Believe me, I didn't like the idea of getting done in Winter either, but $1500 of "free" money and a promise of them handling any issues (which they did) made me go for it, it worked out fine in the end.

Also, it's def. not winter here yet... It's 61* today, 71* tomorrow, we haven't had any below freezing days yet.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If the guy is not returning calls, and avoiding, you have a problem. If you contacted a couple of other contractors, get a hold of one of them if the guy does not show up. If you paid the guy something before he started, you have a problem.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> If the guy is not returning calls, and avoiding, you have a problem. If you contacted a couple of other contractors, get a hold of one of them if the guy does not show up. If you paid the guy something before he started, you have a problem.


Hi Greg,

He does answer, but it's a smaller co, so they have no back office staff answering the phone. If I call during the day he personally is working can't answer his cell, so getting him on the first call is often tough, usually have to wait for a return call which I have been frequently missing because of my own work schedule. Email has worked well, send an email 4PM, get a response either that night or in the AM.

Anyway, the guy has shown up, has a crew of 4 guys working, and there was no payment in advance it's 100% due when job is done.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Good to hear. Here it is just a light off and on drizzle, hopefully it is the same way. I am still waiting for my guy to finish up with one item, and same thing, not paid until the job is done. Both him and my other guy are one man operations and usually will call back by end of day or next day if I leave a voicemail.

I like using the smaller operations better, due to less overhead, and they do not show up with ten or twenty guys, for something that one guy as the boss and two or four helpers can do, with one of the guy's or gal's being the runner and clean up person.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Good to hear. Here it is just a light off and on drizzle, hopefully it is the same way. I am still waiting for my guy to finish up with one item, and same thing, not paid until the job is done. Both him and my other guy are one man operations and usually will call back by end of day or next day if I leave a voicemail.


Yeah I'm a bit upset, when they arrived they said they were going to start the exterior and try to beat the rain... they've been working about 90 mins, 15 of them we had rain coming down, it's stopped now... but all in all I'm not pleased and wish they had just focused on the inside for the wet day... but they have something like 50 good reviews vs. all the others who had mixed, so I have to assume they know their business. 

Fortunately this house is built like swiss cheese and the weather from Fri thru mid-next week is supposed to be sunny and warm, so if things are damp they will hopefully dry out.

It's a LOUD process... three guys drilling holes at once, it was like being in an earthquake--plates rattling, etc...


----------

